# October 2016 exam



## Habib (Oct 28, 2016)

How did it go for everyone who took mechanical PE exam today?


----------



## aakrusen (Oct 29, 2016)

I was surprised at how much material was on the test that wasn't really part of the study material I had purchased.  Lots of questions about things I didn't study for.  I kind of felt like I could have had half of my Summer back (put less time in to studying) and I would have done just as well on the test.  I felt like I spent over 200 hours studying the wrong material, or at least 100 hours on the wrong material.  Oh well, time to start preparing for April.


----------



## Alchemon (Oct 29, 2016)

I felt like the morning was slightly more challenging than the afternoon. I too had in around 200 hours of studying and there were topics in the morning which I hadn't covered. For the afternoon, I'm pretty sure that there were a couple of problems that were accidentally in Latin lol.


----------



## pmc (Oct 29, 2016)

I found the Thermal and Fluid Systems exam to be much more difficult than I expected. The AM section was not bad and I felt great afterwards. However, the PM section covered a lot of topics that I have never seen before and some topics that were not even mentioned in the MERM. I put several hundred hours of studying in as well as a course with Dr. Tom and I am really hoping I did well enough to pass (obviously).


----------



## Alchemon (Oct 29, 2016)

I too took the thermal/fluids. For the afternoon portion, I attempted every problem. I was unsure on perhaps 5 (educated guesses). I'm not sure that I got all of the ones you listed correct but there was information in the MERM that you could use to solve the problems. The major reservation I had about the PM exam as the fluids problems were not very practical/more about calculating obscure fluid properties from conversions etc.


----------



## aakrusen (Oct 29, 2016)

CPY, you might want to edit your post, you're kind of giving away too much from the exam.  We're all wanting to know as much as possible, but it feels like your list is too informative where it skirts the line of what we share about the exam.  However, I too feel like I studied for a different test.

In the front of the exam book I made three columns.  In the first column I put a mark down for every answer I was certain was correct.  The next column was for answers that I did a decent job on and I pretty sure I got it right, but not positive.  The last column was for answers where I straight up guessed.  In the end, I tallied 44 "correct", 20 some-what sure, and 16 where I was not sure.  My super high level math gives me a gut feeling of 55/80, which is not likely enough to pass.  This is based on getting one or two right out what I guessed on, missing some in the "some-what sure" category, and missing one or two in the "correct" column.

I've heard that the test is not the same from one person to the next, and not the same from April to October.  However, I've been making a list of the problems and topics I can recall that stumped me and adding them to my study list for the next round.  Yesterday and Today is some of the most valuable time as I can recall the most about the test and what I need to work on.  If I passed, then this time spent right now is moot.  But if I failed, I won't be able to recall enough about what was covered come this December, so it's better to review now.


----------



## cpy911 (Oct 29, 2016)

aakrusen said:


> CPY, you might want to edit your post, you're kind of giving away too much from the exam.  We're all wanting to know as much as possible, but it feels like your list is too informative where it skirts the line of what we share about the exam.  However, I too feel like I studied for a different test.
> 
> In the front of the exam book I made three columns.  In the first column I put a mark down for every answer I was certain was correct.  The next column was for answers that I did a decent job on and I pretty sure I got it right, but not positive.  The last column was for answers where I straight up guessed.  In the end, I tallied 44 "correct", 20 some-what sure, and 16 where I was not sure.  My super high level math gives me a gut feeling of 55/80, which is not likely enough to pass.  This is based on getting one or two right out what I guessed on, missing some in the "some-what sure" category, and missing one or two in the "correct" column.
> 
> I've heard that the test is not the same from one person to the next, and not the same from April to October.  However, I've been making a list of the problems and topics I can recall that stumped me and adding them to my study list for the next round.  Yesterday and Today is some of the most valuable time as I can recall the most about the test and what I need to work on.  If I passed, then this time spent right now is moot.  But if I failed, I won't be able to recall enough about what was covered come this December, so it's better to review now.


Yeah, looks like my post got reported.  Didn't know engineering problems were super secret in an engineering world ha. ha.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 29, 2016)

cpy911 said:


> > 30 minutes ago, aakrusen said: CPY, you might want to edit your post, you're kind of giving away too much from the exam.  We're all wanting to know as much as possible, but it feels like your list is too informative where it skirts the line of what we share about the exam.  However, I too feel like I studied for a different test.
> > In the front of the exam book I made three columns.  In the first column I put a mark down for every answer I was certain was correct.  The next column was for answers that I did a decent job on and I pretty sure I got it right, but not positive.  The last column was for answers where I straight up guessed.  In the end, I tallied 44 "correct", 20 some-what sure, and 16 where I was not sure.  My super high level math gives me a gut feeling of 55/80, which is not likely enough to pass.  This is based on getting one or two right out what I guessed on, missing some in the "some-what sure" category, and missing one or two in the "correct" column.
> >
> > I've heard that the test is not the same from one person to the next, and not the same from April to October.  However, I've been making a list of the problems and topics I can recall that stumped me and adding them to my study list for the next round.  Yesterday and Today is some of the most valuable time as I can recall the most about the test and what I need to work on.  If I passed, then this time spent right now is moot.  But if I failed, I won't be able to recall enough about what was covered come this December, so it's better to review now.
> ...


Pretty sure that everyone was informed, multiple times, not to discuss anything test related.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2016)

cpy911 said:


> Yeah, looks like my post got reported.  Didn't know engineering problems were super secret in an engineering world ha. ha.


Don't confuse "engineering problems" with "NCEES problems." They are completely different.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 29, 2016)

The NCEES exam agreement clearly states that discussing the exam problems is not allowed.  Also, I'm confident that the EB board also warned members not to reveal the details of problems and to be very general about the problems.


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Oct 29, 2016)

For the AM, I wished I had done better. I tallied about 30 that I felt good about. The rest were me just guessing "B".

The PM TFS, was rough for me.  I definitely wasted these past 6 months studying the wrong things. I tallied only about 20 that I felt good about.  The other 20 I either struggled to work the problem or I had no clue. 

I'm chilling out this weekend to recover and reset. Monday I will write down as many problems or topics I can remember so that I'll have that handy if I don't make the cut in December.   

This cut score thing is driving me crazy though. There's so many myths as to how they set it.  If you get 56/80 are you golden no matter the difficulty?  Do they lower or raise this based off difficulty?  Problems that may be thrown out, do they give us the point or lower the cut score?  Are the young hot shots right out of college that are taking this exam negatively affecting the cut score? But when it all boils down, Im the only one to blame. If I would have shredded this exam, I wouldn't have to feel this way.  

Regardless, I am hopeful that I didn't fall for the distractors and indeed held 30+ on the AM and I got 26+ on the PM. 

But at times I think it's a stretch to believe that I can get 6 out of those 20 correct by guessing "B". 

I'm thinking about turning my attention towards pursuing the PMP exam and retake the PE exam in October 2017 if I failed.


----------



## Alchemon (Oct 29, 2016)

The passing score is apparently a closer guarded secret than the contents of the Clinton emails...

The majority of the people I have spoken with didn't feel very confident on the PM Thermal Fluids - so I am guessing that the cut-off score will be lower than say an exam that people were very confident on.

As far as my "estimation" I would say that perhaps 60 questions I felt very confident on. I assume that I scored around 90% of those correctly. There were the another 18 that were educated guesses (not super confident on but got one of the answers listed) - I assume that I got 50% of those correct. The final two were basically complete guesses - so probably got both of those incorrect.

That gives me a score of something like 60(0.9) + 18(0.5) = 63/80, which hopefully will be good enough to pass.


----------



## Habib (Oct 29, 2016)

I will not worry much about passing score. Seems like the passing rate is more than 70% for any Mechanical depth if that makes anyone feel better.


----------



## Klox23 (Oct 31, 2016)

aakrusen said:


> I've heard that the test is not the same from one person to the next, and not the same from April to October.  However, I've been making a list of the problems and topics I can recall that stumped me and adding them to my study list for the next round.  Yesterday and Today is some of the most valuable time as I can recall the most about the test and what I need to work on.  If I passed, then this time spent right now is moot.  But if I failed, I won't be able to recall enough about what was covered come this December, so it's better to review now.


Yes, can confirm this. I took the TF depth on April and this time around as well. Last cycle's afternoon depth was way easier, this one was very challenging.

I was feeling great after the morning section, expecting the afternoon to be similar (difficulty wise) to last cycle's, but it wasn't.

I also wrote a list like that back in April, and trust me.. it didn't help me at all this cycle.


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Oct 31, 2016)

For those of you that took the TF depth, how many did you think you got correct or felt good about?


----------



## I.ELKADY (Nov 1, 2016)

Did anyone here take the HVAC AND REFRIGERATION DEPTH?


----------



## Habib (Nov 1, 2016)

I.ELKADY said:


> Did anyone here take the HVAC AND REFRIGERATION DEPTH?


I did. I think I nailed both sections, HVAC in particular. I was sure to have at least more than 80% score easily but as time goes by the confidence level is going down as well. Still pretty sure I will pass but nothing is for sure unless I see "Pass" in my results section from NCEES. 

Waiting for results in the worst part of PE exam.


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 1, 2016)

Habib said:


> I did. I think I nailed both sections, HVAC in particular. I was sure to have at least more than 80% score easily but as time goes by the confidence level is going down as well. Still pretty sure I will pass but nothing is for sure unless I see "Pass" in my results section from NCEES.
> 
> Waiting for results in the worst part of PE exam.


Waiting is the worst, but it's a little less terrible if you spam... Come hang out with us!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Spam-a-lama-ding-dong


----------



## I.ELKADY (Nov 2, 2016)

Habib said:


> I did. I think I nailed both sections, HVAC in particular. I was sure to have at least more than 80% score easily but as time goes by the confidence level is going down as well. Still pretty sure I will pass but nothing is for sure unless I see "Pass" in my results section from NCEES.
> 
> Waiting for results in the worst part of PE exam.


what about the management technology questions?, were they easy for you?,  because I lost a long time trying to solve them but in the end I wasn't sure if I picked the right answer


----------



## I.ELKADY (Nov 2, 2016)

Habib said:


> I did. I think I nailed both sections, HVAC in particular. I was sure to have at least more than 80% score easily but as time goes by the confidence level is going down as well. Still pretty sure I will pass but nothing is for sure unless I see "Pass" in my results section from NCEES.
> 
> Waiting for results in the worst part of PE exam.


and yes waiting is the worst part!!!


----------



## KS Mech (Nov 2, 2016)

I.ELKADY said:


> Did anyone here take the HVAC AND REFRIGERATION DEPTH?


Yes. I thought it went very well! The morning session was somewhat brutal for those of us that only do HVAC for a living.


----------



## Habib (Nov 2, 2016)

I.ELKADY said:


> what about the management technology questions?, were they easy for you?,  because I lost a long time trying to solve them but in the end I wasn't sure if I picked the right answer


I think those were pretty easy. Majority of those were simple economics and others needed some knowledge of how to read the drawings to answer the question. Can't be more specific, but I think overall management type question were not bad.


----------



## Sarturo (Nov 3, 2016)

I took the Mechanical Systems &amp; Materials depth.    Felt really good about the morning only 2 problems I wasn't sure on.   Afternoon was a little tougher but still felt good after it.  Had about twenty minutes to spare on both to go back and check my work.  Probably put in 300 hours of studying since mid August(including review course).    It's weird now I don't know what to do in the evening, I feel like I should be doing something.


----------



## Habib (Nov 3, 2016)

Sarturo said:


> It's weird now I don't know what to do in the evening, I feel like I should be doing something.


Get your life back by spending more time with the family. 

If you absolutely want to go back to study, knock out PMP certification( some people think it is a joke) or any other which is relevant to your job title or work.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2016)

Habib said:


> Get your life back by spending more time with the family.


That's good advise right there.


----------



## KY.mech (Nov 3, 2016)

I took the mechanics/materials section.  First time examinee; I'm hoping that was also my last (successful) attempt.  I found the morning to be tougher than the afternoon, which surprised me.  I swore I was going to get a beating on the afternoon session since I didn't feel like I prepared enough for dynamics/kinematics-style questions.  But I guess coming out of the exam and not wanting to immediately re-open the books to check your thinking is a good sign?  Definitely found value in having taken the School of PE online video sessions.  The best method to prepare was definitely drilling practice problems. Even Lindeburg's practice exam helped me exercise concepts that were important, despite their higher difficulty relative to the actual exam.

On a separate note, I hated when everyone started leaving in the afternoon with about 45 minutes remaining in the exam.  Surely, one would want to use every minute they had to make the best guesses possible on questions.  I stayed for the entire duration of the exam, but I did get to the end of the afternoon session with about 25 minutes to spare (and about 5 guesses that I had to go back and try to solve).

As a project engineer for a chemical plant (i.e. an engineer that typically contracts out any engineering design calculation work), this was challenging.  But I'm hopeful for a positive response in December, and I do think that beyond bragging rights, there will be real value and opportunity with having the PE license.  But I'm getting ahead of myself... now we wait for the results.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2016)

@KY.mech, you should spam the spam thread to help pass the time. It's a bit of a tradition around these parts.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/27382-october-2016-spam-athon-thread/&amp;page=1


----------



## Habib (Nov 3, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @KY.mech, you should spam the spam thread to help pass the time. It's a bit of a tradition around these parts.
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/27382-october-2016-spam-athon-thread/&amp;page=1


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 4, 2016)

Habib said:


> View attachment 8759


GTFO


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 4, 2016)

Habib said:


> > 11 hours ago, matt267 PE said: @KY.mech, you should spam the spam thread to help pass the time. It's a bit of a tradition around these parts. http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/27382-october-2016-spam-athon-thread/&amp;page=1
> 
> 
> /monthly_2016_11/IMG_0510.GIF.02c1e9ab696ea253ce4d3f455239f41f.GIF


Ban him.


----------



## Habib (Nov 4, 2016)

Haha ?

I guess I should spamming before I get banned!


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 4, 2016)

Habib said:


> Haha ?
> 
> I guess I should spamming before I get banned!


That's all @matt267 PE and I do around here...


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 4, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> That's all @matt267 PE and I do around here...


No, I contribute sometimes.


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 4, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> No, I contribute sometimes.


That's true. You're a real good welcome wagon guy.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Habib (Nov 7, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Ban him.


Haha ?

I guess I should start spamming before I get banned!

I have to the conclusion that I am really don't like spamming so feel free to ban me now.

I probably will be the first person to be banned for not spamming in the engineering forum.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 7, 2016)

Habib said:


> Haha ?
> 
> I guess I should start spamming before I get banned!
> 
> ...


I don't like spam either.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 7, 2016)

No one likes spam, but spamming is fun!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 7, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> No one likes spam, but spamming is fun!


you have a point. Plus, the spam thread seems to help people pass.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 7, 2016)

^+1


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 7, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> you have a point. Plus, the spam thread seems to help people pass.


I heard that your actual score is based partly on how much spam you post - more spam = better test score


----------



## User1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Spamming is hard when you can't post twice in a row #firstworldproblems

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 7, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I heard that your actual score is based partly on how much spam you post - more spam = better test score


I have two or three spam posts in that nonsense and scored 80/80.


----------

